# New on the block



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

New to Thornhill. Not coping well to the city life so I thought I'd get an aquarium for some peace. Started my first planted tank three weeks ago. Decided not to go with cO2. Anyone have any luck without it?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

many people have beautiful tanks even going low light, its all in choosing the right plants and scaping right.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

That's right!

I'm currently growing a couple of moss balls using a blue light on my frogs vivarium. As well as some sort of floating moss (I think it's either Christmas moss- it's smells christmasy lol, or Riccia.)

I've grown Hornwort and Java Moss and Java ferns with low light and no co2 just fine in the past.


----------



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

I am currently using a 36" T5HO Aquatic light fixture with the bulbs it came with. 
6700k, and each one is 39 watts. This being said, in my 65g tall aquarium, is this considered low light or moderate light? If I had known about the light being affected by a tall tank I would have reconsidered buying one.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

what is the tank height? If its larger than 24 inch then its low light. You should be able to grow plants like amazon sword, java fern and java moss.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

how many bulbs in the fixture? Usual is two, so probably somewhere between low and medium light.

Just choose low light plants


----------



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes 2 bulbs came with it.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

PlantedNerd said:


> I am currently using a 36" T5HO Aquatic light fixture with the bulbs it came with.
> 6700k, and each one is 39 watts. This being said, in my 65g tall aquarium, is this considered low light or moderate light? If I had known about the light being affected by a tall tank I would have reconsidered buying one.


Hi, check this out http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368 ... this might help... I use this as my basis , iI am also using t5ho..


----------



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, that's some interesting reading. So if I were to increase the wattage do I need to change both bulbs or just the pink spectrum bulb?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

t5ho bulbs that are that length are always that many watts, you would need more bulbs so another fixture


----------

